
Motherboard Made a Tool That Archives Websites on Demand - ohjeez
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/wj7mkb/mass-archive-tool-python-wayback-machine-perma-achiveis
======
CM30
Which is all the more funny given how Vice (the site which Motherboard is part
of) blogs Archive.is from archiving its own content.

Still, guess they're fine with archiving other people's using the tools they
dislike so much!

